# Technique: Brushing The Storm



## Bill Lear (Nov 20, 2003)

*Brushing The Storm (Right flank-right stepthrough overhead club)*

1. While standing naturally, your opponent attacks you from your right side. Have your right foot step forward toward 1:30 into a right neutral bow. Simultaneously deliver a left inward parry to the outside of your opponent's right arm, while striking to your opponent's jaw with a right heel palm thrust. Your right arm should end under and inside of your opponent's right arm. (This should stop your opponent's forward body momentum, and snap his head back.)

2. Step forward with your left foot into a left close kneel stance toward 1:30, as you strike down to your opponent's solar plexus with your right inner elbow (striking vertically), making sure that you continue to check your opponent's right arm with your left hand. (This should knock the wind out of your opponent.)

3. While in your left close kneel stance, execute a right underhand heel palm strike to your opponent's groin, and continue to apply a left hand check to your opponent's right arm. (This should force your opponent to bend forward at the waist.)

4. Pivot clockwise, and have your right foot drop back toward 1:30 into a left neutral bow (facing  7:30). While moving, have your right hand pull your opponent's right leg toward you (sliding your hand to a point below his kneecap). Simultaneously have your left hand push forward at your opponent's right hip. (Your opponent's body is bent over at this point with his right leg in the air.)

5. While controlling your opponent's right leg with your right hand, deliver a left front snap kick (with your in-step) to your opponent's groin. (Your opponent should begin to buckle to the ground.)

6. Plant your left foot forward, gauging the distance, and deliver a right knife-edge kick to the back of your opponent's left knee to buckle him to the ground.

7. Execute a right front crossover, and cover out twice toward 1:30.


----------



## Bill Lear (Nov 20, 2003)

1. While standing naturally, your opponent attacks you from your right side. Have your right foot step forward toward 1:30 into a right neutral bow. Simultaneously deliver a left inward parry to the outside of your opponent's right arm, while striking to your opponent's jaw with a right heel palm thrust. Your right arm should end under and inside of your opponent's right arm. (This should stop your opponent's forward body momentum, and snap his head back.)

Ive found that when you step in toward your opponent in this part of the technique you not only take your opponents target (your head) off the line of attack, but your opponent may also dislocate his arm on your right shoulder (at his elbow joint). In this case it seems to me that the left inward parry to the outside of your opponents arm is not a parry at all, but a precautionary check. What do you guys/gals think?


----------



## pete (Nov 20, 2003)

Billy,

a left handed strike to the back of the elbow, rather than a check or parry, combined with the right palm heel to the facial nerve may go a little further in having the attacker drop the weapon.  However, either way (strike, parry, or check) the attackers right arm should be trapped and restricted from motion before continuing on to the rest of the technique.

i learned the next piece a little differently... rather than stepping forward to 1:30 in closed kneel, we do a left front twist stance and unwind from the twist with the inward right elbow targeting the attacker's right floating rib.  this sets you up nicely for the groin shot and the rest goes pretty much the same from there.

i feel pretty good power and purpose with the twist and targeting the attackers side, and can't really see how i could get my right elbow all the way inside to effectively strike the solar plexus...  but then again, right now i'm at my desk and not on the mats!  does this strike work well for you?  you may want to try my way also... let me know what you find.

pete


----------



## MisterMike (Nov 20, 2003)

All sounds good to me. A parry has to redirect, so if it doesn't, I guess it technically isn't one.

Kind of like Raining Lance, as you guide the knife into his leg(or where-ever ).

I run it as a close kneel with a flapping elbow. I don't have a problem getting the strike in there that way. The heel-palm to the face should bend them back, giving you a nice surface to work with for the elbow.

:asian:


----------



## Michael Billings (Nov 20, 2003)

I see a couple of "goodies" in here.  

If the opponent is truely committed to the strike, and you move in with your parry & heel palm strike, you are essentially creating an open ended triangle, with the base being your shoulder.  Contingent on whether the strike is a true overhead club, and your moving into them creates a fulcrum (your shoulder) for them to smash their elbow on, or get a shoulder dislocation; or whether they strike from a "beer bottle by their ear" with a more linear, but still technically an overhead strike, the parameters change.

With the more linear strike, the right bicep and left parrying hand may hyperextend the elbow.  The parry forms the fulcrum and it is actually your bicep on the end of the lever (their arm) that snaps or hypers the elbow. 

By the way, I did not go into this much detail just for you Bill, but for other readers who may not know the technique yet.  

Have a good KenpoWeek,

Respectfully,
-Michael


----------

